# OldBoys Outdoors Announcing the Launch of Ltl Acorn Trail Game Camera



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

What's the cost for these models ?


----------



## OldBoys (Dec 2, 2010)

For Ltl-5210 5M $219.95
For Ltl-5210A 12M $232.95


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Will your company be at the ATA show by chance in January?


----------



## OldBoys (Dec 2, 2010)

Unfortunately we may not be able to make it for this show because we just started the business and missed the deadline applying for a booth.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

These cameras are some of the best I've seen. Scott made one hell of of camera!!! Get one guys they rock!!


----------



## OldBoys (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you, Eric! Yeah, Scott is our dealer now! He contributed a lot to this camera in the past. He knew quite well about the performance. And he also know how to take care of his customers. 

We are looking for more new dealers to expand our network. We are located in Stone Mountain, GA. If you are interested, please PM or email me, or visit our website at *oldboysoutdoors* to register. Thanks!

Tom


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

OldBoys said:


> Thank you, Eric! Yeah, Scott is our dealer now! He contributed a lot to this camera in the past. He knew quite well about the performance. And he also know how to take care of his customers.
> 
> We are looking for more new dealers to expand our network. We are located in Stone Mountain, GA. If you are interested, please PM or email me, or visit our website at *oldboysoutdoors* to register. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.3koutdoors.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=13

check them out $190


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

cebert07 said:


> http://www.3koutdoors.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=13
> 
> check them out $190


cebert07, Casey, you should not post this in the manufactures area!!


I do not believe that 3K is an authorized dealer. Check with Old Boys Outdoors for an authorized dealer list.


----------



## 3KOutdoors (Apr 11, 2011)

Correct, we are NOT an authorized Ltl Acorn dealer but note we are not selling NEW Ltl Acorn cameras either, or ANY other camera we can offer Please dont confuse this in any other way, we dont wish to be a dealer for ANY camera co. becuase thats not how we operate. To be a dealer for a specific brand camera would lead to unethical reviews and thats not acceptable in this industry anymore to many. We have permission to liquidate all tested inventory as we see fit from all products we test and giving back to people that might not get a good deal sometimes is the right thing to do. We dont offer the same warranty because we dont want to be in that area of sales. We dont ever want to ruffle anyones feathers but concentrate on quality not quantity as we get along with everyone (we hope).


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is not casey, I was just search in internet and looking at new camera and came across the 3KOutdoors website and this AT Thread. I didn't look were it was under just seen people looking at this camera and thought I would spread the word about what I found. I also did not know that 3KOutdoors cameras were not NEW. 

Thanks for the information 3KOutdoors and I am sorry to anyone that I confused or offended by my post. I was just an archer trying to help my fellow archer.


----------

